# How effective are webstores?



## barndive (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been co-running this furniture and crafts business for quite some time now, and since we've entered the 'digital age', Me and my peers have decided to open a webstore where we can showcase the things we make.

Are webstores effective? We don't want to exert effort on something, only for it to be a total waste.

Here are some of our finished works.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 24, 2015)

It's kind of like asking how long is a piece of string. If your web design and layout is appealing and you have your marketing and advertising right then you can do well. On the other hand if you don't put much effort in and your pages aren't appealing then your site will not get much traffic or sales.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 24, 2015)

Depending on which platform you use (I see your website is Wordpress based) you might need to look at more than 1 webstore - if you are limited by the number of tags or key words, having so many different types of goods in one store might mean you miss out on traffic.


----------



## worcesternoah (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't speak the language, but I don't see any pictures, am I clicking on the right link?


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 4, 2015)

I tried visiting the website but found nothing. Can I assume it was taken down?


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2015)

Kamahido said:


> I tried visiting the website but found nothing. Can I assume it was taken down?


This is somewhat an old thread and I have not seen the poster around, so I would not expect an answer. The poster only has 19 postings. It probably has been taken down


----------

